#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Βαθμός απόδοσης τερματικών μονάδων τοπικής αντλίας θερμότητας (κλιματιστικό)

## Xάρης

Παρακάτω παραθέτω την ερώτηση που τέθηκε στο ΤΕΕ και στην ΕΥΕΠΕΝ από τον αγαπητό συνάδελφο Γιώργο Μουζεβίρη, εκπαιδευτή του ΚΕΚ "Master" και την απάντηση του δόθηκε αρκετούς μήνες αργότερα:

*Ερώτηση:*
Όταν έχω τοπική αντλία θερμότητας και υπολογίζω τον βαθμό απόδοσης των τερματικών μονάδων σύμφωνα με τον τύπο 4.8 ΤΟΤΕΕ-1, τότε σαν Fim παίρνω 0,97 ή 1; Θεωρώντας ότι η αντλία θερμότητας έχει θερμοστάτη μάλλον πρέπει να το θεωρήσουμε διακοπτόμενη λειτουργία και να πάρουμε 0,97. Αν είναι έτσι τότε στο παράδειγμα του DK3 σελ. 82 γιατί το παίρνει ίσον με 1; 
Επίσης, το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον συντελεστή Fhyd. Στην περίπτωση της αντλίας θερμότητας, όπου δεν υφίσταται υδραυλική ισορροπία, τι συντελεστή παίρνω, 1 ή 1,03; 
Ο διαχωρισμός του πίνακα ισχύει για συστήματα νερού και σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις ισχύει η μονάδα;

*Απάντηση:*
Όλα τα συστήματα που δεν διαθέτουν δίκτυα όπως και οι αντλίες θερμότητας θεωρούνται ως υδραυλικά εξισορροπημένα και λαμβάνουν *Fydr=1*. 
Επίσης, οι αντλίες θερμότητας έχουν διακοπτόμενη λειτουργία και στο παράδειγμα έπρεπε η τιμή *Fim* πρέπει να είναι *0,97*. 
Όλες οι διορθώσεις των ενοτήτων δίνονται σταδιακά προς όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά κέντρα.

----------

